# FileServe is officially dead now as well



## abel009 (Jan 23, 2012)

Fileserve joins the club, now you are unable to download anything if you dont have the owner account.

Now there promoting something called "Fastlinks"


> Fastlink allows your files to be downloaded promptly by other users at full speed and without any download restrictions even if they are not FileServe premium users.






> *Features:*
> 1. All users downloading with Fastlink will able to enjoy the premium privileges - full speed downloads without any download restrictions.
> 2. Fastlink Traffic can be recharged anytime and never expire.
> 3. Download links will still be available when the traffic plan has been used. The download link will just return to a regular download.



Source: Unable to link(rules)

This is basically another way to charge users greedy basters

What happens when filehosting sites are shut down...
1. Panic spreads to all associated sites that are at risk.
2. Uploaders finally wake up and realise that they need to password protect files and give fake file naming.
3. Filehosting sites are full of files that authorities can't touch. If you don't know what something is you can't remove it.
4. Piracy is still rampant and authorities are in a far worse situtation than before as they cannot determine where or how it's happening.
End game.


----------



## Coto (Jan 23, 2012)

While i'm against any illegal activity called "hacking". It'd be a good idea to summon the best hackers around the world and shutdown "legal measures".


----------



## chris888222 (Jan 23, 2012)

This is starting to be a trend? No?


----------



## abel009 (Jan 23, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> This is starting to be a trend? No?


what do you mean?


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Jan 23, 2012)

T_T
...I'm worried about mediafire more and more each day
I think now I'm going to mass download everything I've put off for now


----------



## Ace (Jan 23, 2012)

I see how people are worried:
How we solve this?
Simple: we share accounts instead of files. That way, anyone can get files.


----------



## megavirus1994 (Jan 23, 2012)

no one controls the entire internet
if some guy puts a law trough to shut down file hosters people will start using torrents...
the us will realize that their efforts are just a waste of time
as long as there is something that connects two pcs (or hard drives) sharing will continue


----------



## Ryupower (Jan 23, 2012)

SonicXXXthehedgehog said:


> T_T
> ...I'm worried about mediafire more and more each day
> I think now I'm going to mass download everything I've put off for now


read this
http://blog.mediafire.com/2012/01/mediafires-position-in-the-cloud-storage-market/

that may help keep your worrieding about mediafire


----------



## Paarish (Jan 23, 2012)

All of this happening is quite exciting. :3
I just wonder how the community will adapt to it.

EDIT: Also title is slightly misleading. Dead implies that the site has been taken down.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jan 23, 2012)

now Im really worried.... think of all the files that got lost in less than a week. Even if new file sharing sites emerges, it will takes YEARS to rebuild the internet.


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Jan 23, 2012)

NahuelDS said:


> now Im really worried.... think of all the files that got lost in less than a week. Even if new file sharing sites emerges, it will takes YEARS to rebuild the internet.


well, only Megauploads stuff is gone for good, all these other sites at least allow the owners to regain their data


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jan 23, 2012)

SonicXXXthehedgehog said:


> NahuelDS said:
> 
> 
> > now Im really worried.... think of all the files that got lost in less than a week. Even if new file sharing sites emerges, it will takes YEARS to rebuild the internet.
> ...


How many are going to retrieve their stuff that has been up there for who knows how long for community downloads? Many files in that situation are simply going to be lost.


----------



## Shadow&Light (Jan 23, 2012)

SonicXXXthehedgehog said:


> NahuelDS said:
> 
> 
> > now Im really worried.... think of all the files that got lost in less than a week. Even if new file sharing sites emerges, it will takes YEARS to rebuild the internet.
> ...


Not only years... Think, MU died, fileserver is dying, and now ACTA is trying to fuck us all, it will take another 50 years to rebuild the internet


----------



## Ace (Jan 23, 2012)

Shadow&amp;Light said:


> SonicXXXthehedgehog said:
> 
> 
> > NahuelDS said:
> ...


Or everyone just starts rebuilding the entire web on TOR networks, avoiding the law completely.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jan 23, 2012)

heres the latest new guys


*4shared: Mass deletion *
*FileJungle (Owned by FileServe): Deleting multiple files. Testing out blocking some USA IP addresses *
*FilePost: Started suspending accounts with infringing material (doing what Hotfile did) *
*FileServe: Mass deletion, Closed affiliate program *
*FileSonic (Owned by Fileserve): Closed file-sharing completely *
*MediaFire: has started to delete files & accounts *
*MegaUpload: Closed by FBI *
*MegaVideo: Closed by FBI *
*UploadStation (Owned by FileServe): Mass deletion, Testing out blocking some USA IP addresses *
*Uploaded: Banned USA IP addresses *
*VideoBB: Closed affiliate program *
*VideoZer: Closed affiliate program *
*Wupload: Closed affiliate program *


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 23, 2012)

Pong20302000 said:


> heres the latest new guys
> 
> 
> *4shared: Mass deletion *
> ...



who fucking needs SOPA when you have communistic control already!?!

How can they have the FUCKING right to BLOCK IP addresses!?

is this democracy or are we living in Britannia!!!?!?!


----------



## Ace (Jan 23, 2012)

@Pong20302000 Funny how FileDropper isn't even included there, and they serve a crapton of files/warez. And they're cheaper than any of those.
Then again, they have no affiliate program.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jan 23, 2012)

Im going to emu"something" to download EVERYTHING. I was going to wait till I could afford a new 1TB hard drive to download the complete NDS romset. But now I will start downloading it right know.

sorry for hinting the website.... but, who the fuck cares? We're pretty much fucked anyway


----------



## Satangel (Jan 23, 2012)

FUUUUUCK, I was just downloading something from this yesterday, fuck fuck fuck fuck. It's not done yet, there goes 5GB of bandwidth, FFS  This is starting to piss me off!


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 23, 2012)

...FUCK the system...people need to start dying 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





They cannot keep taking our rights away and LIVE.


----------



## CraddaPoosta (Jan 23, 2012)

I was on Mediafire most of this weekend trying to replenish my PSP collection after my old hard drive failed.

Time to turn it up even higher today, it seems. Damn.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jan 23, 2012)

this is way worst that I expected...


----------



## wasim (Jan 23, 2012)

Oh great !

I hope they don't shut down anymore file hosting sites.

*Are they trying taking down the whole Internet ?!!* D:


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 23, 2012)

NahuelDS said:


> this is way worst that I expected...





NahuelDS said:


> this is way worst that I expected...



eventually, there will be no way to publically upload files to share them with anyone else....we live in China. 



wasim said:


> Oh great !
> 
> I hope they don't shut down anymore file hosting sites.
> 
> *Are they trying taking down the whole Internet ?!!* D:



Yes, actually yes they are....actually in reality **control** it..like china and other communistic countries.

so in times of rebellion and crisis..they can control any "stirring" information...

Maybe the mayans were right...the world is going to end in 2012...not the end of the world itself...the end of freedom! D:


----------



## jarejare3 (Jan 23, 2012)

Pong20302000 said:


> heres the latest new guys
> 
> 
> *4shared: Mass deletion *
> ...


Where you get this from? Just curious.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jan 23, 2012)

jarejare3 said:


> Pong20302000 said:
> 
> 
> > heres the latest new guys
> ...



cant say

against rules


----------



## prowler (Jan 23, 2012)

lmfao @ pirates crying.

as long as Ge.tt stays, i'm fine.


----------



## jarejare3 (Jan 23, 2012)

Pong20302000 said:


> jarejare3 said:
> 
> 
> > Pong20302000 said:
> ...


Can you Pm me or something? Or is it against the rules?


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 23, 2012)

There are still torrents.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jan 23, 2012)

jarejare3 said:


> Pong20302000 said:
> 
> 
> > jarejare3 said:
> ...



what part of break rules is not understood?

same as asking for roms
pming the links still breaks the rules


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 23, 2012)

Pong20302000 said:


> jarejare3 said:
> 
> 
> > Pong20302000 said:
> ...


Ever heard of Google?


----------



## SanGor (Jan 23, 2012)

Finally they are shutting down those parasites, all they did was make money off other peoples work.


----------



## xist (Jan 23, 2012)

It can only be a temporary measure...else these companies are effectively saying that they're totally dependent on users up and downloading their own files (barring the filesonic pass thing) and that will fund their existence. Personally i can't see how they can survive on just that revenue.  Once we find out what has happened to MU we'll start to understand what's really going to happen.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jan 23, 2012)

Atleast torrent sites aren't taking any measures lol, out of that list the only link that's bothering me is VideoBB, that was my only option to watch Family Guy episodes....


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 23, 2012)

lol, people still using browser-based downloads? What we need is good firewalls and actually seeding torrents rather then leeching, it always was and always will be better. All I need is my list of torrent sites and I'm set, hosting sites can die for all I care, it's obsolete tech.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 23, 2012)

SamAsh07 said:


> Atleast torrent sites aren't taking any measures lol, out of that list the only link that's bothering me is VideoBB, that was my only option to watch Family Guy episodes....


Used videozer and VideoBB for that too.....


----------



## Shadow&Light (Jan 23, 2012)

Internet it is not dying, actually, it's being manipulated

A good way to show the world how much power you have, it is to achieve something that everyone think it's impossible... Like shuting down the fucking internet


----------



## Wizerzak (Jan 23, 2012)

Ace™ said:


> I see how people are worried:
> How we solve this?
> Simple: we share accounts instead of files. That way, anyone can get files.



I was thinking exactly the same thing. Instead of posting links to public downloads just share a password to a dropbox account. But make sure the account's password can only be changed with another password (or security question) made by the original owner.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jan 23, 2012)

Crap. Other sites are droping like files as well.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 23, 2012)

Shadow&Light said:


> Internet it is not dying, actually, it's being manipulated



Semantic nonsense. The US government using Orwellian policies in order to control the internet might as well be a new term for death.

Government asininity seems to be very prominent this year, no matter how "innocuous" their intent may be.


----------



## SparkFenix (Jan 23, 2012)

Wizerzak said:


> Ace™ said:
> 
> 
> > I see how people are worried:
> ...



Until someone deletes the file for kicks.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jan 23, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> lol, people still using browser-based downloads? What we need is good firewalls and actually seeding torrents rather then leeching, it always was and always will be better. All I need is my list of torrent sites and I'm set, hosting sites can die for all I care, it's obsolete tech.



People won't seed though. Only the newest files get seeded. That's why browser based downloads were important. So you could download items that weren't seeded as much anymore.


----------



## Wizerzak (Jan 23, 2012)

SparkFenix said:


> Wizerzak said:
> 
> 
> > Ace™ said:
> ...



oh.. err... you need that other password to delete the file.


----------



## jalaneme (Jan 23, 2012)

i wonder who will go next, this is getting ridiculous now  like i said before i have everything i want so no need to panic download everything lol but for others you may want to start download right now while you still have the chance, like stop reading this topic and go and download LMAO.


----------



## Erdnaxela (Jan 23, 2012)

Well, in France, they can block your internet connection because of warez peer to peer download, see HADOPI.
They are watching emule and torrent websites.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 23, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> Shadow&Light said:
> 
> 
> > Internet it is not dying, actually, it's being manipulated
> ...



The Mayans were right. 2012 is the end. The end of the America that we once knew!


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 23, 2012)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> the_randomizer said:
> 
> 
> > Shadow&Light said:
> ...


It's not like you're the navel of the world, y'know. Your faulty legislature and imperialistic government unwillingly harms users from other nations, too.


----------



## Ace (Jan 23, 2012)

@Foxi4 While I agree, other countries are easily at fault for actually falling for this shit. Other countries don't HAVE to legislate things national equivalents to SOPA/PIPA, but because of corporate pressure, they likely will.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 23, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> > the_randomizer said:
> ...



I didn't say it was perfect ....it's very corrupt..even from the beginnning it was flawed......but it's going to be FAR from even tolerable if they keep pushing their agenda the way they are!


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 23, 2012)

Occupy Wallstreet lol.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 23, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Occupy Wallstreet lol.



practice your "freedom" of assembly?...

and watch your head get busted by a pig cop who is on the payroll to intimidate and scare you into submission. (like China)

our freedom of assembly is pretty much gone.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 23, 2012)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > Occupy Wallstreet lol.
> ...


The Police are people too, and practically, from what I'm reading so-far people are only complaining because downloading pirated games will now be slightly more troublesome for them, not because they lost significant files.

It's not within "practicing your freedom" to download infringing material, and if you desire to get some, you should be mentally prepared to go through some obstacles. I'm actually convinced that pirating got a bit "too easy" throughout the last few years.

Not that I support closing down websites - by no means! The Internet does not belong to anyone.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jan 23, 2012)

This is so fucking retarded. If internet is going to be censored then there shouldn't be any internet. No internet is better then a gov't controlled internet.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 23, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> It's not like you're the navel of the world, y'know. Your faulty legislature and imperialistic government unwillingly harms users from other nations, too.



Do you think I like the government "leaders" that we have any more than you do? Like I had a choice of being born here! If I had the money, I'd live
in Japan for a while.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 23, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > It's not like you're the navel of the world, y'know. Your faulty legislature and imperialistic government unwillingly harms users from other nations, too.
> ...


You have my blessing. I don't like my own government and I'm planning to move myself, so there you go.

Migration's good for ya.


----------



## Hop2089 (Jan 23, 2012)

Erdnaxela said:


> Well, in France, they can block your internet connection because of warez peer to peer download, see HADOPI.
> They are watching emule and torrent websites.



In Japan, at least 1 uploader gets arrested every other week in a single month and sometimes every week for that month.  You only hear the ones that uploaded anime though but there's slightly more.  Also, you never hear of the verdict outside of a Japanese website unless they uploaded something else that's actually illegal unrelated to the piracy (CP which is stated in reports as "obscene materials").


----------



## Nah3DS (Jan 23, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> This is so fucking retarded. If internet is going to be censored then there shouldn't be any internet. No internet is better then a gov't controlled internet.


the gov cant control the entire internet... it's just not possible
this will end up limiting the possibilities of noobs.... resulting in hackers ruling the entire internet like the old days


----------



## Shadow&Light (Jan 23, 2012)

No, it's imposible to control the abstract world of internet.... But they can shutdown as many server in his domain as they want, so, there won't be any server at all(if ACTA is totally approved i mean)


----------



## prowler (Jan 23, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > lol, people still using browser-based downloads? What we need is good firewalls and actually seeding torrents rather then leeching, it always was and always will be better. All I need is my list of torrent sites and I'm set, hosting sites can die for all I care, it's obsolete tech.
> ...


that's complete bullshit.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 23, 2012)

prowler_ said:


> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> > Foxi4 said:
> ...


Oddly enough I find torrents of games dating even before 1994 without much gymnastics - you just need to know where to look. There's a saying around here that "If something's not on the [certain port where certain ships under a skull banner reside] then it doesn't exist". Very true, and adding to that, there are also "specialized" torrent sites that deal with certain "things" on which it's quite easy to find content. That, and of course fabled "payed" torrent sites or torrent sites with very limited registration periods.

It's easy to find stuff. Point.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jan 23, 2012)

prowler_ said:


> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> > Foxi4 said:
> ...


Why? Do you mind to elaborate on that?
Hyro-Sama is damn right


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jan 23, 2012)

prowler_ said:


> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> > Foxi4 said:
> ...



How so? Care to explain? People don't seed. Maybe they seed for you _Prowler b/c you're part of a private tracker but some of us aren't so lucky. Screw off.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 23, 2012)

NahuelDS said:


> prowler_ said:
> 
> 
> > Hyro-Sama said:
> ...


Clearly neither of you has ever used a Ratio-Based Torrent System, where you can only download if you Seed. Imposed, but it works, and speeds NEVER decrease to undesirable levels.


----------



## arogance1 (Jan 23, 2012)

Latest Update:

Megaupload – Closed
Fileserve – Stopped filesharing. You can only download your own files.
Deleting multiple files. Banning Premium accounts. Closed Affiliate Program.
Filesonic – Stopped filesharing. You can only download your own files.
Closed Affiliate Program. Changed server location Jan 22, 2012. Taken down it's Facebook page
Now using Digital fingerprinting. Files are being deleted as soon as uploaded (as Hotfile did).
VideoBB – Closed Affiliate Program.
Filepost – Started suspending accounts with infringing material (as Hotfile did)
Uploaded.t... – Blocked U.S. access.
Videozer – Closed Affiliate Program.
Filejungle – Owned by Fileserve (same as above). Testing USA IP addresses blocking.
Uploadstation – Owned by Fileserve (same as above). Testing USA IP addresses blocking.
4Shared – Deleting multiple files
EnterUpload - Down (Redirect)


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 23, 2012)

Hop2089 said:


> Erdnaxela said:
> 
> 
> > Well, in France, they can block your internet connection because of warez peer to peer download, see HADOPI.
> ...



so in short ,the entire world is turning on it's people, the US used to be a safe haven for freedoms and being able to do things that other countries forbid on the internet (france's 5 strikes rule)...

but now the US is going the same way, and there is no place to hide...running to Japan won't save you

oh!..and if you run to Japan...you have to have a RFID (Radio Frequency ID) "enhanced" passport to leave....that way you can't completely run away from *US*


----------



## DarkStriker (Jan 23, 2012)

Torrents ftw. Never failed me once yet!


----------



## arogance1 (Jan 23, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Clearly neither of you has ever used a Ratio-Based Torrent System, where you can only download if you Seed. Imposed, but it works, and speeds NEVER decrease to undesirable levels.


The Ratio-Based Torrent System I use has a minor flaw. A lot of people take the most popular porn file and seed only that, meaning thar everyone else builds a large ratio whilst useful files are seeded by very few people


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jan 23, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> NahuelDS said:
> 
> 
> > prowler_ said:
> ...



Read my comment. Not everyone can be part of a private tracker. The only way is invites and people are clingy with those.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jan 23, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Clearly neither of you has ever used a Ratio-Based Torrent System, where you can only download if you Seed. Imposed, but it works, and speeds NEVER decrease to undesirable levels.


clearly you only download mainstream stuff that's really easy to find


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 23, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > NahuelDS said:
> ...


There are Ratio-Based communities that are not private, but for legal reasons I cannot provide you with any links.



NahuelDS said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > Clearly neither of you has ever used a Ratio-Based Torrent System, where you can only download if you Seed. Imposed, but it works, and speeds NEVER decrease to undesirable levels.
> ...



No comment. You don't know what I usually download, what you're saying is an assumption, and it doesn't make much sense anyways.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 23, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > lol, people still using browser-based downloads? What we need is good firewalls and actually seeding torrents rather then leeching, it always was and always will be better. All I need is my list of torrent sites and I'm set, hosting sites can die for all I care, it's obsolete tech.
> ...


Only on your shitty public trackers.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jan 23, 2012)

soulx said:


> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> > Foxi4 said:
> ...



Maybe you should read *ALL* of my posts before quoting the first one to attempt look to witty and smart.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 23, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > Hyro-Sama said:
> ...


Read the post directly above mine.


----------



## dmbjunky (Jan 23, 2012)

This is just an overreaction by these sites and people on this forum and across the internet.  In a couple of months to a year, I predict megaupload will be back online.  With the high powered lawyer they have and the fact it will be so hard to prove they weren't doing the same level of policing that many other sites were, they will win their case.  The only thing that could prevent that would be new legislation like SOPA or PIPA.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 23, 2012)

We kinda jumped on Hyro here, yeah. It does appear that he had something else in mind, he's not bashing torrents as a whole, he's just saying that "good" torrents are sort of "elitist", which is partially true, since it's hard to find "the" definitive site for "you" when it comes to those.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jan 23, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> We kinda jumped on Hyro here, yeah. It does appear that he had something else in mind, he's not bashing torrents as a whole, he's just saying that "good" torrents are sort of "elitist", which is partially true, since it's hard to find "the" definitive site for "you" when it comes to those.



At least someone on this forum can read.


----------



## blahkamehameha (Jan 23, 2012)

it's good i took the time to download files from fileserve last night.

last night i said the golden age of piracy was over, but some were doubting. i think this is enough to fully convince everyone?

Again, download everything now while you can. Soon torrents will be the only way to pirate, but you know that's going to be targeted, since 95% of torrent usage is for piracy


----------



## arogance1 (Jan 23, 2012)

Why not upload to sites with a random string of letters and numbers to get around digital fingerprints? They'd have to dl all files to check for illegals


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 23, 2012)

arogance1 said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > Clearly neither of you has ever used a Ratio-Based Torrent System, where you can only download if you Seed. Imposed, but it works, and speeds NEVER decrease to undesirable levels.
> ...


This issue is countered on some sites by counting the Ratio out of numerous files seeded/leeched rather then as a single variable.

Effectively each file can give you a score, say, from 0 to 10, 10 being seeding non-stop. The average "Ratio" is counted out of all the files you've ever downloaded though, so this one "10" won't help you much. It effectively counts the "proper" Ratio out of all files that you've ever downloaded/uploaded, which is more then fair.


----------



## prowler (Jan 23, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> How so? Care to explain? People don't seed. Maybe they seed for you _Prowler b/c you're part of a private tracker but some of us aren't so lucky. Screw off.


You're generalizing your experience with torrents which is why I called it bullshit.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 23, 2012)

you know...if the dammned by god, filthy government can block IP addresses..whats not to say they can block other websites?

like @Foxi4 said [certain port where certain ships under a skull banner reside] (Love that reference xD)...whats not to say they can just block that??...or take it down like Megaupload?


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 23, 2012)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> you know...if the dammned by god, filthy government can block IP addresses..whats not to say they can block other websites?
> 
> like @Foxi4 said [certain port where certain ships under a skull banner reside] (Love that reference xD)...whats not to say they can just block that??...or take it down like Megaupload?


"As you may or may not be aware, Sweden is not a State in the United States of America" (quote from one of the TPB letters to EA, I think), Torrents are not infringing material - the files are merely "pointing" the client at the right direction, plus the servers are currently situated in Egypt and some other misc. countries in the Middle East that have more pressing concerns then corporations being butt-hurt.

So... block? Perhaps. Lock? They wish.

Numerous tried and none succeded.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 23, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> > you know...if the dammned by god, filthy government can block IP addresses..whats not to say they can block other websites?
> ...



okaaaaayy...good one!..that may be true...
so what if (in the future) the government starts to monitor your network activity...and will arrest / fine you if you torrent ANYTHING from there hmm?...can they do that?


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 23, 2012)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > stanleyopar2000 said:
> ...


I bid them good luck in decrypting the traffic. ;-)


----------



## Nah3DS (Jan 23, 2012)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> like @Foxi4 said [certain port where certain ships under a skull banner reside] (Love that reference xD)


las islas malvinas (falklands)?


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 23, 2012)

NahuelDS said:


> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> > like @Foxi4 said [certain port where certain ships under a skull banner reside] (Love that reference xD)
> ...


Shhh! Watch out, you'll get the Aurors on your back... It's the Website Which Cannot be Named! It's a bannable offence!


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 23, 2012)

if all the file hosters are government controlled..I only will use Torrents....Abandonware?...sure it was more prominent on HTTP download sites....but I get my abandonware from.....old games...at a russian address


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jan 23, 2012)

update

*4shared: Mass deletion *
*FileJungle (Owned by FileServe): Closed affiliate program, Mass deletion, Testing USA IP blocking *
*FilePost: Started suspending accounts with infringing material (doing what Hotfile did) *
*FileServe: Closed affiliate program, Mass deletion *
*FileSonic (Owned by Fileserve): Closed file-sharing completely *
*MediaFire: has started to delete files & accounts *
*MegaUpload: Closed by FBI *
*MegaVideo: Closed by FBI *
*UploadStation (Owned by FileServe): Mass deletion, Testing USA IP blocking, losed affiliate program, Closed file-sharing completely (23 Jan) *
*UploadBox: Closed, (UploadBox file hosting service is no longer available. All files will be deleted on January 30th. Feel free to download the files you store with UploadBox until this date.) *
*Uploaded: Banned USA IP addresses *
*VideoBB: Closed affiliate program, Mass deletion *
*VideoZer: Closed affiliate program, Mass deletion *
*Wupload: Closed affiliate program *
*x7.to: Closed *


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 23, 2012)

Its a bugger Mediafire is down, it was fantastic for getting some of the more lesser known music that isn't available to buy new.

I'm fine getting torrents, I've got my own private sites but getting older stuff means requesting and hoping someone has something.

I prefer the ease of just clicking a link to get a download in 30 seconds, even stuff I can easily get on BBC iPlayer I prefer to grab off these sites because 1. Its on these sites sooner. 2.Quality is better than on the iPlayer.


----------



## arogance1 (Jan 23, 2012)

Enterupload is down too, redirecting to Gev.com


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 23, 2012)

at least sendspace is still up


----------



## sputnix (Jan 23, 2012)

yesturday I realized how much this sucked as I tried to download a rare kylesa ep and linked to megaupload, only site that appeared to have it shit this sucks


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Jan 23, 2012)

I don't see what's why people are so hyped with all this.

Do someone recall p2p programs? (DC++, FrostWire, eMule etc)
And then there is torrents ofc, so the less file sharing site's, more people will start using this instead.


----------



## Satangel (Jan 23, 2012)

Joe88 said:


> at least sendspace is still up


For how long? I'm getting really scared at the moment actually. I know something new will come, but still...
I'm betting by the end of the week another 5 hosts are down (that I actually use, half of those sites that are down now I never used)
If they get RS too, it's pretty much done. MU, FS and RS were the biggest.


----------



## kylster (Jan 23, 2012)

So since file sharing is closed on most sites now does that mean we still have to pay to keep our files unlimitely?


----------



## LightyKD (Jan 23, 2012)

jalaneme said:


> i wonder who will go next, this is getting ridiculous now  like i said before i have everything i want so no need to panic download everything lol but for others you may want to start download right now while you still have the chance, like stop reading this topic and go and download LMAO.



Already on it. I'm about to take a few old desktop units and hard drives, cram the HDD's into one unit and make a media server and start getting everything that matters to me. This situation is ridiculous. I'm already trying to get friends to do the same. The internet is effectively dead. So long Interwebz. I knew you well.


----------



## Majorami (Jan 23, 2012)

CrimzonEyed said:


> I don't see what's why people are so hyped with all this.
> 
> Do someone recall p2p programs? (DC++, FrostWire, eMule etc)
> And then there is torrents ofc, so the less file sharing site's, more people will start using this instead.


I started moving away from P2P and towards HTTP around the time I started getting emails from Charter telling me to stop downloading movies.

Though everything you download/view is logged with your ISP, P2P clients with many open IPs tend to set off more red flags when pirating if you happen to have an ISP that actually police you. I download 4GB vof movie via P2P and I get a stern warning about legal implications via email from ISP, I download 15GB of PSP games in a waking day (18 hours) by HTTP and I get nothing.


----------



## kylster (Jan 23, 2012)

Majorami said:


> CrimzonEyed said:
> 
> 
> > I don't see what's why people are so hyped with all this.
> ...


I agree with the above post the main reason people get cause with p2p is cause your forced to upload and those people are the ones who file the complaint.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 23, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> Its a bugger Mediafire is down, it was fantastic for getting some of the more lesser known music that isn't available to buy new.



Mediafire appears to be fine from where I'm sitting. Just uploaded a file and downloaded it to double-check.


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 23, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> > Its a bugger Mediafire is down, it was fantastic for getting some of the more lesser known music that isn't available to buy new.
> ...


My bad, I've just noticed that it was removing a lot of illegal content and killing some accounts and put the wrong word in.


----------



## Coto (Jan 23, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > Hadrian said:
> ...



Rapidshare faced the same fate too, I just got an OST 2 days ago, and the link where I got it is down.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 23, 2012)

Trivia: Coto (Co to?) in polish means "What is this?".


----------



## arogance1 (Jan 23, 2012)

Freak Share is still up
Very slow to get anything though


----------



## FrankensteinTank (Jan 23, 2012)

There is a lifehacker article out about this. Here's a link http://lifehacker.com/5878480/the-state-of-filesharing-websites


----------



## Fudge (Jan 23, 2012)

Just got word that RapidShare is gonna close soon


----------



## jimmyemunoz (Jan 23, 2012)

Here is the message I just got when trying to download on filesonic.com

*"All **sharing** functionality on FileSonic is now disabled. Our service can only be used to upload and retrieve files that **you** have uploaded personally. *

*If this file belongs to you, please login to download it directly from your file manager."  ** *


----------



## Fudge (Jan 23, 2012)

> Just 3 days after the shutdown of MegaUpload, and a mere 24 hours after FileSonic stop their file sharing functionality. Rapidshare, one of the world’s largest file sharing company are allegedly the FBI’s next target. The tactic is supposedly to remove the “Top Dog” and so the “smaller” companies will feel the pressure and shut themselves down in similar fashion to FileSonic.
> 
> This action could spell bad news for File sharing fanatics as the last two major file sharing sites Rapidshare and Mediafire are under pressure. Reports are circulating across the net that the File Sharing giant is to close in the upcoming weeks and to follow the same road as Filesonic in becoming a private storage network.


----------



## xist (Jan 23, 2012)

Fudge said:


> > Just 3 days after the shutdown of MegaUpload, and a mere 24 hours after FileSonic stop their file sharing functionality. Rapidshare, one of the world’s largest file sharing company are allegedly the FBI’s next target. The tactic is supposedly to remove the “Top Dog” and so the “smaller” companies will feel the pressure and shut themselves down in similar fashion to FileSonic.
> >
> > This action could spell bad news for File sharing fanatics as the last two major file sharing sites Rapidshare and Mediafire are under pressure. Reports are circulating across the net that the File Sharing giant is to close in the upcoming weeks and to follow the same road as Filesonic in becoming a private storage network.



That's just supposition taken from a blog and reproduced on an ISO site though (judging from Google anyway...)


----------



## Valwin (Jan 23, 2012)

if mediafire goes down is all over


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jan 23, 2012)

Mediafire's CEO is claiming they have nothing to worry about. Their business model doesn't support piracy. I'm downlading Trails in the Sky for the PSP off their site now. WEAK.


----------



## arogance1 (Jan 23, 2012)

What's to stop a FBI (or other agency) agent joining several sites like this to see which sites people use so they can close them down?


----------



## Schlupi (Jan 23, 2012)

As if it wasn't hard enough to find working downloads for some games...

PS2, Xbox, and other large retro games just got harder to find...

I'm glad I got my Kingdom Hearts 2 Final Mix ISO, I can't find a working one AT ALL now. Lol.

This will most likely only be a temporary measure, after all, remember when "the bay" got rid of all its stuff? They're back now and bigger than ever. In due time things will be better people, until then you can always help by uploading your collections... Lol.


----------



## X_XSlashX_X (Jan 23, 2012)

This is depressing.....


----------



## Janthran (Jan 23, 2012)

MEDIAFIRE! DON'T GIVE UP! WE NEED YOU!


----------



## kupo3000 (Jan 23, 2012)

Schlupi said:


> As if it wasn't hard enough to find working downloads for some games...
> 
> PS2, Xbox, and other large retro games just got harder to find...
> 
> ...



Get the latest KH BBS FM - English Translation Patch 1.0.9 before mediafire kills it, since that's the only one I can find.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jan 23, 2012)

kupo3000 said:


> Schlupi said:
> 
> 
> > As if it wasn't hard enough to find working downloads for some games...
> ...



It is worth it? I thought the translation wasn't 100%.


----------



## Zetta_x (Jan 23, 2012)

I took this meme and made some alterations to portray what the creators of shit-ware games look like right now.



Spoiler


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jan 23, 2012)

they are all being safe and i must say fileserve was slightly behind filesonic.
actually u can pinpoint who was "supporting" piracy by the very fact that those who are voluntarily closing down are associated to piracy (and they know it)


----------



## kupo3000 (Jan 23, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> It is worth it? I thought the translation wasn't 100%.



It's at least 99% translated.


----------



## xist (Jan 23, 2012)

kupo3000 said:


> It's almost 100%, at least the main story.




And how different is BBS Final Mix from the US or EU BBS? I know there's some features in those that the original Japanese release didn't have, but looking for differences between an English BBS and BBS FM it doesn't seem that amazing an update.


----------



## Paarish (Jan 23, 2012)

xist said:


> kupo3000 said:
> 
> 
> > It's almost 100%, at least the main story.
> ...


The rhythm mixer command style was good. Also it's pretty fun to fight the two new secret bosses...
that's about it.


----------



## DrOctapu (Jan 23, 2012)

Valwin said:


> if mediafire goes down is all over


Oh man, I'd be fucked. My source for DDL anime uses them, megaupload, and rapidshit. Every series has a mediafire and a megaupload mirror, but not all of them have a rapidshare mirror. About a third of the site'd be obliterated if mediafire died.


----------



## kupo3000 (Jan 23, 2012)

Paarish said:


> The rhythm mixer command style was good. Also it's pretty fun to fight the two new secret bosses...
> that's about it.



That's basically it.

Anyway, back on topic. What other filehosting sites have gone on the deep end?


----------



## JakePsycho (Jan 23, 2012)

Ace™ said:


> I see how people are worried:
> How we solve this?
> Simple: we share accounts instead of files. That way, anyone can get files.



However, on most file-sharing sites, you get banned for using multiple IP adresses on the account.


----------



## Nebz (Jan 23, 2012)

Pong20302000 said:


> heres the latest new guys
> 
> 
> *4shared: Mass deletion*
> ...


I come home from a great day at work to find this.... Officially there goes all of my speedy pr0nz links. At least Rapidshare is standing tall for now.


----------



## basher11 (Jan 23, 2012)

well this just can't get any worse can it? 
where the hell am I going to get my stuff now?


----------



## Telal (Jan 23, 2012)

This is why I'm glad I live in Canada; sure it's still illegal to download anything copyrighted other than music, but the RCMP doesn't really give a damn. It doesn't seem to matter whether they pass a law here or not, their basic stance is "We can't police the internet and it would be a waste of tax-payer money to try to". If it weren't for piracy, I can GUARANTEE I wouldn't have purchased even half of the movies or games I have. I'm not one to spend $70 on something when I'm not even sure if I'm going to like it; especially since EB wont refund me on the "It fucking sucked" principle.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jan 24, 2012)

Erdnaxela said:


> Well, in France, they can block your internet connection because of warez peer to peer download, see HADOPI.
> They are watching emule and torrent websites.


Relevant
Also relevant

(It's in French, though.)


----------



## Thesolcity (Jan 24, 2012)

Is it safe to say the lobbyists won this round?


----------



## nando (Jan 24, 2012)

we need to stage media boycotts. no going to the movies, no buying games, no buying dvds, no buying music... just live shows.


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Jan 24, 2012)

That does it, I will never again pay to go to a movie in the theater nor will I buy a DVD or Bluray Disc, I will also never buy another piece of music controlled by a major record label. Indie artists and films only please, I say we all boycott all the major film and record companies.


----------



## Shadow&Light (Jan 24, 2012)

RchUncleSkeleton said:


> That does it, I will never again pay to go to a movie in the theater nor will I buy a DVD or Bluray Disc, I will also never buy another piece of music controlled by a major record label. Indie artists and films only please, I say we all boycott all the major film and record companies.



They take our privacy and freedome and we take their money, huh? Sounds good to me(Im quite sure they will suffer a giant loss if we all, temp at least, would stop buying thing from big companies)


----------



## jalaneme (Jan 24, 2012)

this is seriously messed up man,  really  messed up,  only 2 file hosting sites  left!


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Jan 24, 2012)

Wait, what? 
This situation just shows the cowardliness of file hosts.
It's the oldest trick in the book - take down the big dog, and the rest will scatter.
The only legal action is that against MegaUpload, the rest are just trying to cover their backsides.
And "Only 2 file hosting sites left!"? Seriously? Their are a plethora of filehosts out there. This is similar to what happened with (Citrus)Wire - everyone went crazy taking down their files until (Cold)Wire came and replaced it. 
TL;DR: Move along, nothing to see apart from the aftermath of the FBI clearly showing the world that corporations make the world go round


----------



## omgpwn666 (Jan 24, 2012)

ThePowerOutage said:


> Wait, what?
> This situation just shows the cowardliness of file hosts.



They should be scared. I don't blame them, who the hell wants to be fined?


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 24, 2012)

UPDATE - goddamnit, motherfucker...Now Mediafire is being investigated by the FBI...download all your files!


----------



## AlanJohn (Jan 24, 2012)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> UPDATE - goddamnit, motherfucker...Now Mediafire is being investigated by the FBI...download all your files!


Oh shit. All of my .psd's are uploaded to mediafire, and I get money from it. If mediafire gets down, that means I will lose all of my in-come D:

Thanks a lot, United States of America™.


----------



## fishykipper (Jan 24, 2012)

well im confused.
both fileserve / mediafire working fine in the UK?!?


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 24, 2012)

fishykipper said:


> well im confused.
> both fileserve / mediafire working fine in the UK?!?



could be that you're not based in the United Orwellian States


----------



## Valwin (Jan 24, 2012)

mediafire is working for me and i am USA


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 24, 2012)

Valwin said:


> mediafire is working for me and i am USA



...for now.


----------



## Valwin (Jan 24, 2012)

were do you get that info


----------



## BlueStar (Jan 24, 2012)

fishykipper said:


> well im confused.
> both fileserve / mediafire working fine in the UK?!?



Have you actually tried downloading something from fileserve?


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 24, 2012)

Valwin said:


> were do you get that info




can't say ...as it's a site to "get" anime

the exact words are

Mediafire - Called to testify in the next 90 days and it will open doors pro FBI

I downloaded the Mediafire toolbar and I'm downloading all my files like a motherfucker! D:


----------



## Berthenk (Jan 24, 2012)

NahuelDS said:


> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> > This is so fucking retarded. If internet is going to be censored then there shouldn't be any internet. No internet is better then a gov't controlled internet.
> ...


Even though they can't, they will try. And will succeed in fucking it up for the rest of the world because the USA rule over the world.




Thesolcity said:


> Is it safe to say the lobbyists won this round?


I think think it's safe to say that lobbyists will always win. They've got the money, after all.


----------



## Sheimi (Jan 24, 2012)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> UPDATE - goddamnit, motherfucker...Now Mediafire is being investigated by the FBI...download all your files!


 Oh my god. Nothing is safe anymore.


----------



## kylster (Jan 24, 2012)

So if mediafire is being seized by the FBI (or so it seems) does this mean all my wii files gets me a subpeona?


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 24, 2012)

SonicXXXthehedgehog said:


> T_T
> ...I'm worried about mediafire more and more each day
> I think now I'm going to mass download everything I've put off for now


No way, Mediafire is pretty good.


----------



## kylster (Jan 24, 2012)

what do you think is going to happen with dropbox and services like goole docs and skydrive  LoL


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 24, 2012)

kylster said:


> So if mediafire is being seized by the FBI (or so it seems) does this mean all my wii files gets me a subpeona?




hehe...they might....if there is so many. They might just.


----------



## sputnix (Jan 24, 2012)

shit mediafire was my 2nd fav place to download next to MU shit now I'm restricted to torrents that may or may not have any seeders
also if the mediafire thing is true someone should start a new thread about it as people seem more interested in that here than fileserve


----------



## kylster (Jan 24, 2012)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> kylster said:
> 
> 
> > So if mediafire is being seized by the FBI (or so it seems) does this mean all my wii files gets me a subpeona?
> ...


Mosst of my files are homebrew apps while there are some that are just system menu x and required IOS with changed version#'s and slots LoL; still what is up with google docs and skydrive?



> shit mediafire was my 2nd fav place to download next to MU shit now I'm restricted to torrents that may or may not have any seeders
> also if the mediafire thing is true someone should start a new thread about it as people seem more interested in that here than fileserve


Use magnet links when downloading from torrents and sign up for btguard  rwar rwar ew la la hey you dont say


----------



## fishykipper (Jan 27, 2012)

BlueStar said:


> fishykipper said:
> 
> 
> > well im confused.
> ...



Of course I did.
I've used it many times since i posted this. it works fine, as does mediafire.


----------



## Valwin (Jan 27, 2012)

fishykipper said:


> BlueStar said:
> 
> 
> > fishykipper said:
> ...




same here and am USA

i am uploading and downloading from mediafire and fileserv is working fine


----------



## Gintoki Sakata (Jan 29, 2012)

It seems that fileserve and filejungle both re-enabled their sharing functionality. As expected both have removed their affiliate program. I think filesonic will soon re-enable sharing, too.


----------

